# Water Tank Heater



## flounder (Nov 22, 2016)

This year I purchased two 300 gallon water tanks that I have attached to my house gutters. These are my backup water supply if my well goes bad. I don't want to drain them for the winter - I might need the water! I'm in west-central Maryland and the winters are cold enough that I think I need to do something to keep the water from freezing. 40 degrees is good enough I would think. What are my options? I'm open to 120v or 12v heaters, blankets, whatever. Just wanted to know what anyone else uses. I have attached a photo of the type of tanks I have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My 1st choice would be to get a super low wattage (like 40 watts) heating element that will fit into the hot water heating element holder and hook it to a thermal cube.
https://www.amazon.com/Farm-Innovat...8&qid=1479858388&sr=8-1&keywords=thermal+cube
The thermal cube works as the thermostat.

Sometimes you can find low wattage water heater elements on E-Bay. People with wind and water turbines sometimes use them as load dumps for excess energy. The reason the super low wattage element is a better choice is that while the water may be warmed up the outside air where the thermal cube is sensing the temperature will stay cold in the outside air leaving the heating element on overheating the water in the tank.

Even just putting some heat tape like you put around pipes will help.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would try to wrap them in a insulated type wrap . That is the only thing I can think of , with out building a box around them , With them being plastic , it's going to be hard to heat them up with out melting the plastic . jmho .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rather than try and heat them, I would suggest you get a Rotation System in place. 300 gallon tanks fill up pretty quick during an East Coast rainstorm right? When the tanks are full, transfer the water to other tanks stored in your basement or garage so they wont freeze. Maybe get six 55 gallon water tanks? That way you have water available when you need it. Rotate that water out then refill from your rain catchment system.



flounder said:


> View attachment 30010
> 
> 
> This year I purchased two 300 gallon water tanks that I have attached to my house gutters. These are my backup water supply if my well goes bad. I don't want to drain them for the winter - I might need the water! I'm in west-central Maryland and the winters are cold enough that I think I need to do something to keep the water from freezing. 40 degrees is good enough I would think. What are my options? I'm open to 120v or 12v heaters, blankets, whatever. Just wanted to know what anyone else uses. I have attached a photo of the type of tanks I have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you can get the temperature probe in the water tank an inkbird controller would be better than thermal cube for controlling the heating element.
https://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Itc-...e=UTF8&qid=1479859517&sr=8-3&keywords=inkbird

I don't know if the opening on top of your water heater is big enough to slip this in but it has it's own thermostat and is only 250 watts.
http://www.statelinetack.com/item/farm-innovators-chicken-waterer-deicer/E017442/?srccode=GPSLTB&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping%20-%20Product%20Type&utm_term=1101201433993&utm_content=%5BShopping%5D%20Product%20Type&kwid=bingproductads-adid^10561695339-device^c-plaid^1101201433993-sku^[email protected]^PLA


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Would one of these adjustable DC elements work in this application? I keep one of these plus one of the cheaper non-adjustable versions for SHTF situations. They can be powered directly from a solar panel. In my case, someone would keep an eye on it to make sure it didn't overheat.

http://mwands.com/store/adjustable-water-heating-element


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bury all but the top, and cover them with hay bales.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

******* said:


> Would one of these adjustable DC elements work in this application? I keep one of these plus one of the cheaper non-adjustable versions for SHTF situations. They can be powered directly from a solar panel. In my case, someone would keep an eye on it to make sure it didn't overheat.
> 
> 6 Inch Adjustable DC Submersible Water Heater Element - Missouri Wind


Yes assuming you've DC electric source such as solar. My previous suggestions assumed you were using grid power 120v AC.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Not sure how cold it gets where you live but...

Instead of trying to heat the water why not just put a small bubble making type pump (or two) in to keep the water moving? Takes much less energy than a heating element.

Since the ice will form at the top then as long the top keeps moving it should work, and probably wouldn't require very big aerator type pumps.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you fit one in the cellar?

I'd not pee away energy with electric.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Flounder,
These IBC tote tank are very durable. I have one in my garage for emergency water also.
We use these where I work and we fill them with flammables in excess of 230'F so don't worry about them melting.

It does not take much to keep a tote warm as long as you wrap it with some type of insulation. You could try a standard heating pad from the drug store and slip it between the metal cage and plastic tank. Plug it in a couple of days before you have sub freezing weather to pre-heat the water inside. If the tote is wrapped in an insulation blanket like those that go around home water heaters, it should do the trick.

If you want to use some type of heating element then the top of the tank is a screw off 6" cap with a 2" bung cap in the center of that. These are both NPT standard pipe thread. Take the cap to a hardware store or farm supply and tell them what you want to do, they probably have something off the shelf that will screw into the lid and plug in. Similar to a large aquarium heater.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've done some research and have discovered that if you get 4-6 Illegals to huddle around the water tank, cooking burritos or chimichangas or any other meskin type slop, you have an 80-90% chance of keeping the tank from freezing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Welcome to the forum Flounder,
> These IBC tote tank are very durable. I have one in my garage for emergency water also.
> We use these where I work and we fill them with flammables in excess of 230'F so don't worry about them melting.
> 
> ...


Not sure where in W Md OP is? Mountains?

But here winter can get cold. The last few winters frost did not go too far into the ground, but water pipes best be 3+ feet deep during a cold winter. A heating pad, bubbler, etc ain't going to cut it, if the tank is above ground.

Put the tank in the cellar.

Here I even open the door on the root cellar during really cold ---- oF snaps.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've done some research and have discovered that if you get 4-6 Illegals to huddle around the water tank, cooking burritos or chimichangas or any other meskin type slop, you have an 80-90% chance of keeping the tank from freezing.


But Slippy, would you still drink that water?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> But Slippy, would you still drink that water?


Of course not, but I like to do my part keeping the ******** employed and not a burden on our welfare state. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Go to TSC or Rural King (or another farm store), get a stock tank heater:

API Floating De-Icer, 1500 Watt - For Life Out Here

They don't warm the water, just keep it from freezing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do believe that you can find what you need in the Chromalox offers, all sorts of self contained units in a lot of different voltages.

They are one of the leading companies in this area, I use their heaters for my Parkerizing tank.


----------

